# Tip for using the LR Duplicate Finder plugin



## camner (Dec 3, 2020)

I've been using the Lightroom Duplicate Finder plugin (by Jim Keir) for quite some and with good success when using it to search my entire catalog for duplicates.  However, when using it to check a specific set of selected images for duplicates in the rest of the catalog (using the "For Selected" option in the drop down menu), I found it presented both photos with duplicates and photos without duplicates. This made this method of operation not terribly useful to me.

I discovered recently a set of videos Keir made that I found augmented the PDF guide included in the plugin download.  In one of the videos, Keir explains that when using the "For Selected" option, LR Duplicate Finder will ALWAYS present the selected images in the list of duplicates, even if there are no duplicates found in the rest of the catalog.  While I'm not sure I agree with his design choice, he explains his reasoning for making the plugin work as it does in this video segment.

[For the sake of those who find this post when searching the forum for how to find duplicate images, @Victoria Bampton has a good blog post about find duplicate images in Lightroom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing @camner


----------

